
Lenovo releases first Fedora Linux ThinkPad laptop - CrankyBear
https://www.zdnet.com/article/lenovo-releases-first-fedora-linux-thinkpad-laptop/
======
slezyr
> I've used laptops with Ultra High Definition (UHD), aka 4K, with 3840x2160
> resolution, and I've found the text to be painfully small.

Where are you all getting this from? Win10, KDE scale without any problems for
quite a while.

------
loa_in_
Too bad article forgot to mention battery life. I'd expect minimal system with
manufacturer supported Linux drivers to achieve really good times

